# Laptop Video Garbled After Standby / Hibernate



## cpenney (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a Dell Inspiron 8600 w/ ATI Mobility 9600 in it.  I'm using the Omegna 4.8 drivers and ATI Tool 0.0.22.  When I'm in 2D mode I set my clock and mem both to 154.13Mhz (actually says 154.16 in the profile and 154.13 in the box and mouse over sys tram icon) and I use 337/243 in 3D.  I use an external montitor.  This all works pretty well, with the exception that if WinXP SP2 goes into standby or hibernate mode when it wakes up the external monitor doesn't work (opening the laptop doesn't show anything on screen either) and I have to reboot.

Is this a bug or do I need to do something?

   Chris


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 25, 2004)

Turn off hibernate/standby

Right click an empty spot on the desktop, go to properties, select the screensaver tab, and on the bottom of the page click the power button. In this menu turn off all hibernate/standby features.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 25, 2004)

i think the problem is because your clocks are too low .. does it happen also with higher clocks?


----------



## squelch41 (Nov 6, 2004)

I have found that when I come out of hibernate, ATI Tool 0.0.22 always sets the mem speed to the maximum. I have had to set the speed limit so that the card is stable when the PC wakes up. I have a dell inspiron with a radeon mobility 7500. I wonder if you have the same problem as teh excessive speed leaves my display garbeled also!

Squelch41


----------

